# Pink nose blue eyes



## luv2bmomof4

Hello, I am new to this site and a new owner of my first Havanese puppy, at least that is what I was told she was. I have searched the internet and through out this forum and cannot find anything on a havanese with pink pigment and blue eyes. I took her to the vet as soon as I got her and had her checked out I was told that she is very healthy and indeed was a Havanese but he(my vet) had not seen one with blue eyes or pink pigmentation he said she may have some albino in her. My question is I know she is not up to standards for the breed from what I have read but are their albino havanese. All the reading I have done on this breed tells me she is, I would like to get a DNA test on her just so I could know for sure. I am posting her picture but you cannot see her blue eyes because of the flash. Her nose, eyes and even lips are all pink. She is cream in color. I love her so much and would not change her at all. No I did not get her from a registered breeder so please do not scold me for that, when I came across her she was cold, dirty and flea infested with so many flea bites she had scabs, I could not leave with out taking her, if I could have taken her sister I would have too. Her name is Bella she was 8 weeks when I got her she is now 14 weeks. My profile pic is when she was 8 wks the other 2 are at 14.


----------



## Suzi

She is adorable and has a beautiful coat! She is lucky she has you. Every dog deserves a good home.The breeder should be shut down! I hope the other pups found good homes too. I don't know enough about genetics to tell you why her nose and eyes are what they are. I wounder if chocolate havanese genes ever come out pink? Did she come with papers? Did you see the mother and father? Did you call the breeder and ask why she has a pink nose and blue eyes? Well again I'm happy you have your new baby girl she looks like a sweetie pie.


----------



## andra

Welcome to the forum  Awww, she is adorable. I am glad that you have her now and she can get the love and care she deserves. And yes, we love pictures here 

andra


----------



## Momo means Peach

So sweet! What's her name?


----------



## gelbergirl

Welcome Bella !
:wave:
Glad she's got a great home.


----------



## luv2bmomof4

Thank you for your reply, she is not papered and I did not see the mom and dad ( I met this lady in a parking lot of all places). When I came across her (by chance), the lady only had her and her sister and when I asked what kind of dog she was I was told she was a Havanese. I had never heard of the breed before, her sister looked exactly like her and just a bit smaller so I had no clue what they were to look like. The lady claims she was wanting to move to another country and needed to find homes for all her dogs 4 pups and 4 adults, so I am to assume she was a back yard breeder. The puppies looked cold and dirty and I couldn't leave her so I bought her unexpectedly, brought her home bathed her (in dawn) and called the vet to have her checked out. I started researching the breed and like I said could not find anything on her pigment. The only thing the lady told me at the time was that her mom and dad were sable in color and these to were the only ones that came out looking like they did, truthfully all I could think about was giving her a warm home and I took my chances with her health. I do plan on having her spayed as soon as she is old enough but I would like to know exactly what breed she is just so I can say when asked.


----------



## Atticus

Hey welcome! she is a beauty and lucky to have found you. This forum is pretty welcoming all you need here is to love your dog!


----------



## ivyagogo

She's lucky to have found you. Welcome to the board.


----------



## DonnaC

What a sweetheart. I am almost certain she is at least part albino. Ask the vet how to protect her eyes and skin -- I know lack of pigment can be a real problem.

She looks like a little Valentine card!


----------



## clare

So glad you found this sweet little girl,she is as pretty as a picture with her little pink nose,hope all continues to go well.


----------



## jabojenny

Oh she's so cute and that pink nose, precious. I hope her sister found as good a home as she did. Welcome


----------



## whimsy

aww what a sweet little thing. She is lucky to have found you. I'm sure your vet would know a reputable company to do DNA testing should you decide to pursue that. It would be interesting to find out. Keep us posted!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Very unique! I think she is a doll-
Where in Ca are you? Best of luck with her, she is lucky to have you~:biggrin1:


----------



## ClaireVoyant

Her muzzle appears a tad different than most Havanese I've seen, but since you're resigned to not showing her, it's of no consequence. There are, however, special health considerations for albinism. I'd like to throttle the irresponsible breeder that caused this but how blessed you both are to have found each other. Bella really is adorable. Here's a link regarding albinism health:

http://jackinabox.hubpages.com/hub/Caring-for-an-albino-dog


----------



## Lfb321

I don't know anything about her pigment but I do know she is absolutely adorable! Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Thumper

She does look like a havanese to me, or some part havanese. Some do have longer muzzles, my friend's Silks all have longer muzzles . I would guess she is albino.

My friend has a Havanese (chocolate in color) with green eyes and his eyes are mesmerizing, but I haven't heard of blue. Maybe one of our breeders will pop on with their knowledge on the subject.

I'm glad you found each other!

:welcome: to the forum  We love pics you can never post enough pictures around here! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy

Some of the chocolate and dilute blues have blue eyes.... I do believe one of the breeders who used to be on this forum had a puppy with blue eyes. But the pink nose throws me. In any case Bella is adorable. Do ask your vet about protecting her eyes and skin. And welcome. 

Could she be possibly be younger than you think? It is possible her pigment could change.


----------



## Kalico

She's lovely. Do keep us posted on the DNA test! I agree she does look at least part havanese. My sister has a dog she got much like yours, and was told it is a Pomeranian, but the dog doesn't look quite like a Pom, and is much larger than the average Pom, so she did a DNA test and guess what, she's 100% Pom . This is in Japan, where my sister lives with her husband, and I believe they used an Australian company.


----------



## Narwyn

If she has NO brown or black around here eyes, nose, lips, paw pads, and nails, nor color anywhere in her coat, I also strongly suspect albinism. See this page for an albino Lhasa versus several other dogs who are white with blue eyes, but aren't albino. My guess is that, though young, she's old enough that she isn't going to develop pigmentation.

It's a recessive gene that occurs in essentially all vertebrates. So just because there isn't a heard-of albino Hav, well, it sure exists in dogs, people, cats, penguins... While I readily admit this didn't sound like a good breeder or good situation, because it's a recessive gene, it could really pop up anywhere.

One thing I would specifically recommend is to get her hearing checked, as this can be a particular concern with albino dogs.


----------



## jessegirl

Wow! Regardless of eye or nose color, she's a doll! Welcome! I can't wait to see more pics as she grows up!


----------



## Charleysmom

so adorable. bella seems like the perfect name. such a sweetie. congratulations


----------



## luv2bmomof4

Thank you all so much for your input and I will definitely keep you posted if I should go forward with the DA test. I will also make sure to ask about protecting her eyes and skin at her next vet check which is in just a couple of weeks. I do suspect she may have some vision problems that I have to ask her vet as I notice she squints when she is in the sun but is fine in the house or happens to be in the shade. I must say if she is indeed a Havanese she has definitely won my heart I never thought I could ever get so attached to a little creature until she came into our lives, she is a character with her fast little pounce and lighting fast legs. She is a joy. I am in the Central Valley in Cali. Thank you for all the wonderful welcome


----------



## morriscsps

Doggie sunglasses and a sun hat. You can start a new fashion.  http://www.baxterboo.com/dog/supplies.cfm/doggles-leopard-frame-with-smoke-lens

She is very cute and fluffy. We will need more pictures of her cuteness.


----------



## Pixiesmom

She sort of reminds me of a tibetan with the light nose. She is so pretty!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome, don't know what she is and it really does not matter, hope we all get to watch her grow!!! She is a little doll, you really do need to keep her out of the sun and protect her eyes, they do have doggy goggle sun glasses. Bella, the name suits her.


----------



## waybrook

No matter what she is she is one adorable baby... So glad you were willing to rescue her from a bad situation - hope someone as responsible rescued her sister. Also, we never tire of pictures - and she's very photogenic!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

If she had pink eyes I would say she was definitely albino, but because she has blue then some albinism would be totally possible. My older son had slight albinism when he was very young and as he grew he did develop more pigment in his hair and skin, but his eyes are a pale blue and both his eyes and skin are sensitive to the sun. His condition was a complete surprise to me and his father! So while the breeder sounds less than desirable, these things do happen. Based on my own experience I suspect your pup's eyes, skin and nose will stay sensitive to the sun. Be sure to provide adequate sun protection when you take her outside.


----------



## TilliesMom

Welcome and Congratulations on your sweet Bella!!!

So glad she has you to love and take care of her!!


----------



## Carefulove

Welcome to the Forum and that is some cute looking Pup!

I can't wait to see what the breeders here think!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to you and little Bella. Yes, it does sound like she needs protection from the sun. I am blue-eyed and am more sensitive to sunlight, too. I think that is true of all light colored eyes. Bella is adorable and I think I would have done the same thing you did just so she would have a good home. Bless your heart for rescuing this sweet little girl! Did her sister have the same coloring?


----------



## luv2bmomof4

Kathie- Thank you for your reply and yes her sister looked just like her just a more petite version.


----------



## caico

*Light Havanese*

Your puppy is adorable. 
This when my Caico was 9 weeks old. He is almost 14 weeks now. He has a brown nose and green eyes. I can never get a clear picture of his eyes.. they always turn red in a picture.

I think you puppy is very unique..


----------



## StarrLhasa

From what I researched two years ago - there may be newer tests - DNA tests are not useful for Havanese. Be sure to check the list of breeds that the test encompasses, otherwise you can get some odd results and you would waste your money.

That said, Bella is adorable. She does look Havanese-y and may indeed be albino. Please keep us updated. 

Also wondering where in California you live. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Welcome to the forum! Your darling little Bella is indeed one lucky girl, starting the day you happened upon her and gave her a loving home. May you both have a long, happy and healthy life together!


----------



## Lsprick

Having rescued a Havashih,, we always wonder about her past and heritage. Looks more like a Shih Tzu, having a Hav, too. Your baby does look like an albinos Hav. Welcome and I know you're happy she found you, as we are!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Doggles are a terrific product for protecting doggie eyes - not only from the sun, but also from wind and dust and pollen and other airborne menaces.

A puppy will likely get used to wearing doggles plus a hat more easily than an adult, so starting early us a good thing.

I believe you can find some safe sunscreens for Bella's nose, because she will probably lick it off more than a few times.

Pam, love the leopard pattern!

Keep us posted. Thanks for rescuing her.


----------



## myyuppypuppy

The eyes being blue and pink nose r the same cause .....lack of pigmentation. The pigment just didnt reach into the iris. I produced a puppy with a blue eye many moons go and was worried. Took it to Uf vet school. Kathe just told me no to worr just pigmentation. 

Regardless of everything It isnt her fault she came from where she came. Love her with all your heart and she will return 10 fold, doesn't matter rather she is pedigreed or not.


----------



## myyuppypuppy

Btw. Try wee pads or underpads. Much cleaner and better than paper especially on a white dog.


----------



## angiern2004

caico said:


> Your puppy is adorable.
> This when my Caico was 9 weeks old. He is almost 14 weeks now. He has a brown nose and green eyes. I can never get a clear picture of his eyes.. they always turn red in a picture.
> 
> I think you puppy is very unique..


Have you tried having enough room light or sun light present that you don't have to use the flash?


----------



## myyuppypuppy

Because he is a dilute chocolate. Whole different gene at play


----------



## Luciledodd

Didn't we used to have someone on the forum that got her dog from someone in a parking lot? Seems the dog made champion or I am just dreaming.


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Didn't we used to have someone on the forum that got her dog from someone in a parking lot? Seems the dog made champion or I am just dreaming.


Well, yes, Smarty. But I think it was a little different. I think she planned to meet the breeder there... Sttill not ideal circumstances, of course, and I think Sandi felt that the woman was a BYB, she did have papers.


----------



## Eddie

Welcome , thank god for people like you,your Bella is beautiful


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It was meant to be, I believe all things happen for a reason. So glad you were in the parking lot and rescued the little girl. Happy times ahead. Preparation care will be needed as she is younger. Looking forward too seeing those pictures....especially the one with her new sun glasses!








`


----------



## atsilvers27

Lucky puppy to have such a wonderful owner. She definitely looks Havanesey to me. Keep us posted on how she does. Albinoes tend to have more sensitivies and also genetic problems from the abanism.


----------



## Rose

she is so pretty! not a flaw in sight black nose or pink i would still give eskimo kisses to her!


----------

